# Just to shoot deer



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

I want some opinions for a rifle just to shoot deer and the occasional coyote. I like the 30 caliber and have been told that a bolt action is more accurate, but I sometimes stalk deer and if they take off running, a quick second shot might be impossible witha Bolt action. Any suggestions? Just cause I said I prefer a 30 caliber donesnt mean that I wont go with another caliber. Just looking for ideas..


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Any of the 30 cal varietys would be good. .308, 30-06, 300 win mag. They are all pretty accurate. Ive never had a problem with a follow up shot with bolt action, just takes a little practice. Otherwise you could go lever action if you are really concerned with it. I have a winchester 88, .308 lever and love it. You could go a little lower too if you wanted. .270 is a good round.


----------



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

Browning BLR and Benelli R1 rifle are good semi-autos. A bolt action though should do you just fine. I would look at a 308 winchester. Can be load with 110 grain bullets for coyotes and 150 and 165 or 168 for deer.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm sure you meant Browning BAR as the BLR is not a semi auto but a lever action. Having said that the BLR in 308 is a handy little lever that can give you rapid second shots. I loved the one I once owned but I hated carrying such a pretty rifle into the woods


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got a BAR .300 win mag and have never had any probs with it. I know a few poeple who have or had remington semis and they had nothing bad to say about them.

With that I have done some reading and there are a few out there that think autos are just a bit more on. The only thing is they say a heavier barrel is better for long range shooting. As far as I have sean autos dont come in heavy barrels. I know the only problem that I had shooting my auto was actually getting use to it.


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

get a 30-30 lever taken more deer than any other cartridge and the lever will allow for fast follow up shots


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I agree with everything these guys have said. You can't really go wrong with any of this. You should go into the gun shop and see which ones catch your eye, and have the salesman tell you the info about them.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

You should go into the gun shop and see which ones catch your eye, and have the salesman tell you the info about them.

That is the best advice you can get. I will admit when I got my .300 BAR, I just asked to see what they had for autos and told them I would like to stay away form the .270 (thats what everyone in my hunting party shoots and I wanted to be different) and later that day the gun come home with me. Good luck looking for your new boom stick. :sniper:


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

You could also go with a .308 in an AR-10. Just another option available to you. I think in .30 cal your best bet for deer and coyote would be a .308. Also Invector, you could get an AR-10 in a heavy barrel in .308.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I've never found that semiautos were any less accurate than bolt-actions, so long as they were the same quality gun and ate ammo they liked. I'm sure that at the very highest levels of shooting, there's a difference, but for all practical purposes...

The real difference, I think, comes from the mentality of the shooter. If you can only make one shot, you're more likely to make it a good one.

As for making a follow-up shot...I'd really go to a semi. Sure, you can probably get one off with a bolt-gun, but you'd have to break your grip, work the bolt, re-shoulder, line up on the scope, and re-acquire the target. Why make it any harder than need be? Also, a semi will reduce recoil, making the second shot even easier.

[EDIT] Actually, come to think of it, there is no accuracy difference between semis and bolts these days. After all, look at the numbers of AR15s and M21s you see in NRA high power tournaments.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Browning BAR in .243 or 7mm-08 Thank Me Later!!


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just took my new Browning BAR Safari rifle in .308 home yesterday. I took time today to check the scope alignment and cleaned out the rifle's packing grease from the factory. I will later this week sight in the rifle and scope with different types of ammo. 
This rifle is one sweet looking and feeling rifle!
I shot a friends BAR in .30-06 and fell in love with it, but decided to stay with the .308 as I already had ammo, cleaning kit and the feel for my other rifle in .308.
The Bar really softens the felt recoil. I am really looking forward to this whitetail season.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a Remington model 740 (semi) and 760 (pump) both are 30-06's and they both would be great guns for follow-up shots but for me the first one allways worked. I like them both but I think the 740 is a little bit heavier.


----------

